# Goodbye Sir Charlot!



## 2mnycars (Jul 1, 2011)

Sir Charlot was our Rescue Golden. He was bilingual. He had been rescued before, in Montreal. He was badly abused and beaten by this family. He was turned into a killer pound, where Montreal Golden Rescue Discovered Him. 
Bentley was given a couple of days to live by our wonderful Vet. We met the wonderful lady who handled his rescue, in Kingston. We drove him home to Toronto. He was one year old. Maybe more.
It was hard. Many stories.
The good news? He was the very best when he learned we loved him forever. 
He lived to be 16-1/2; maybe more. We don't know how old he was when we got him.

Love you Sir Charlot. You had to work 1000 times harder to become the best ever. 

Forever in our hearts.


----------



## 2mnycars (Jul 1, 2011)

Morgan is 8 now! Time to change my signature.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss. 16 years is a wonderfully long life for a golden and it sounds like you were able to give him a much better life than he started out with. You said he was bilingual, I assume that means he responded to both English and French? That's so cute.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort and even joy when you think about what a great life you gave him.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Sir Charlot’s story is great! The right dog finds the right human. It is so hard to lose a long term companion dog. He’ll always be with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of Sir Charlot, he had a long good life and knew he was loved.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, would you like me to add Sir Charlot to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## 2mnycars (Jul 1, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss, would you like me to add Sir Charlot to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


Yes please....his name actually was* Charlot.* I understand that means "Little Charlie" Whenever I introduced him to people, they thought he was female, perhaps "Charlotte". So I started calling him Sir Charlot. to people who didn't know him...
He worked 1000 times harder than others to become best dog ever. He taught me so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

2mnycars said:


> Yes please....his name actually was* Charlot.* I understand that means "Little Charlie" Whenever I introduced him to people, they thought he was female, perhaps "Charlotte". So I started calling him Sir Charlot. to people who didn't know him...
> He worked 1000 times harder than others to become best dog ever. He taught me so much.


If you would let me know the date of his passing I'll had him to the list.


----------



## 2mnycars (Jul 1, 2011)

Charlot passed November 3rd 2019....his age was at least 16-1/2; perhaps 17...

Thank you so much.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

2mnycars said:


> Charlot passed November 3rd 2019....his age was at least 16-1/2; perhaps 17...
> 
> Thank you so much.


I have added precious Charlot to the list x


----------



## 2mnycars (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much!
When we spoke for Charlot, picked him up and brought him home, we had 3 Goldens in the house!
Bentley stayed an extra year and a half to make sure that Charlot was raised right! (Dr Kopinak said Bentley had days to live and we picked up Charlot 3 days later. Bentley then lived another year and a half!) I used to pick up Bentley's hind quarters and wheel-barrow him up the stairs. Going down we put a harness on his chest, and another on his hind end. I always asked permission. "Bentley would you like your flight suit on?" He would wag his tail "Yes".Then two of us would carry him down the stairs.
Quin was our Champion. We got her at 5 years of age. She needed a forever home, because she was Champion already. Such a pretty girl. Bentley. Quin. Charlot. Oh my!


----------

